# TV philco da mal barrido vertical



## Jonhatan (Mar 13, 2012)

hola colegas, tengo un problemita que me esta sacando canas verdes..je  tengo un tv philco modelo 21 F 29 - RC..  resulta que anda mal el barrido vertical, es decir abre la pantalla unos 15cm el barrido y se ve deformada la imagen. estuve controlando y haciendo mediciones. revisé el fly back y los voltajes de los pines eran los siguientes:
el de 200V me da de 0 a 74v. (oscila)
el de 25 v me da de 10 a 19v
el de 18,5 v de da 13 a 27v
el de 123 v me da 269v 
el ABL me da 18V
y el AFC  de 0 a 8V...

revise el integrado la7837, y el capacitor c302 me da 27 v en lugar de darme 50v que tengo entendido que tendria que tener..
el Fly back tiene un chillido bastante fuerte (supongo que es por los voltajes incorrectos que tiene) 
quiciera me ayuden a identificar este problemita.. desde ya gracias.!


----------



## pablit (Mar 13, 2012)

Por si las moscas, revisaste ya los capacitores de alrededor del vertical ?, por las dudas cambialos, es un pequeño temita que se omite a veces.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola Jonhatan,Que voltage tenes en el condensador  de 100mf por 160v?,es decir en el +b ,porque ,si como vos decis en el pin del flyback ,de entrada de +b tenes 269v ,en lugar de 123 v ya tenia que haber explotado algo,medi el voltage de +b con respecto a la masa del lado frio,y contanos que voltages tenes.

ahora ,si como vos decis ,continuas teniendo 269v volt en el +b ,Revisa primero la fuente de alimentacion ,componente por componente  y, si no encontras nada desvalorizado,cambia el str 59041,que esta embalado!

Saludos


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 14, 2012)

otra vez medi el fly back luego de resoldar la plaqueta y me encontre con los siguientes voltajes:  
el de 200v me da 123v
el de 25v  da  50v
el de 18,5v da 0.3
el de 123v da 123v (exactamente)
el ABL da 0.2v
el Afc da 71v..

el capacitor del vertical me da 116v.. y su capacidad es de 100uf



aca hice un dibujo de como se ve la pantalla.! me quede sin mi camara x eso dibuje el sintoma..
como ven ahi la imagen se ve distorcionada y hasta ese punto se abre el barrido.. 
espero que sirva este dibujito..
gracias


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola nuevamente ,bueno ,por lo que contas ,la fuente funciona ,eso indica que el problema esta en otra etapa.,trata de seguir el camino ,de los 18,5 v,supongo que la tension la mediste despues del rectificador,de ser asi ,fijate en que estado esta el fusistor ,que sale de la pata ,(creo que es la 5),si no se abrio,y comproba con el tester que no tengas un corto,en esa linea de alimentacion ,que entre otras cosas alimenta un regulador 7809 (i 804)encargado de alimentar al jungla.

Hola por lo que se puede ver en la imagen que subiste ,tenes alterna mezclada con el video ,lo que denota algun problema de alimentacion.

El Yugo en su bobina vertical ,tiene que medir entre 10 a 14 ohm ,pero a mi parecer esa no es una falla del yugo ,Comproba que en las patas 11 y 13 del: la 7680 tengas los 9v de alimentacion.si este voltage no esta,o es demasiado bajo el tv puede hacer cualquier cosa ,desde no arrancar hasta fallas como las que vos tenes.

En el siguiente link ,yo subi hace un tiempo el circuito de este tv.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/falla-tv-philco-21f29-55363/ 

Saludos Y Exitos.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 14, 2012)

muchas gracias por el circuito.! solo que no se ve muy bien los valores de las recistencias y los capacitores, pero gracias igualmente.!
te pregunto el transistor original del vertical cual es? porque por lo que veo este tv fue bastante manoseado...=/
muchas gracias por tus aportes.!


----------



## eleccortez (Mar 14, 2012)

controlaste  el yugo como esta


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola Jonhatan,como estas. La resistencia que sale de la pata 5 del flyback,es de muy bajo valor ,puede ser de .33 ohm a 1 ohm,su funcion es hacer de fusible.el ci de salida vertical I 301,es el :La 7837.pero antes de cambiar este integrado ,fijate el recorrido de todo lo que esta conectado a los 18,5v Si este voltage no esta ,o no es el correcto el tv no puede funcionar ,ya que de aqui se alimenta el ci Jungla La 7680 .

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2012)

> recorrido de todo lo que esta conectado a los 18,5v Si este voltage no esta ,o no es el correcto el tv no puede funcionar ,ya que de aqui se alimenta el ci Jungla La 7680 .


 eso eso eso mas

la fuente ay que revisar el capacitor de la salida de fuente y  el resto de los capacitores a las salidas del flyback,alguno seguro esta desvalorizado


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 15, 2012)

eleccortez: como controlo el yugo? es decir, que mediciones y que valores me tiene que dar? porque continuidad tengo pero no se cuantos ohms tiene que tener..

ELgriego: Gracias por tus aportes.! voy a revisar y luego te cuento como me fue.!

aka les dejo una foto para que vean como es el problema..


----------



## eleccortez (Mar 15, 2012)

canbia el integrado de vertical por uno nuevo


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 15, 2012)

ok.! voy a cabiar el integrado.! ya medi todo y lo unico que me queda es cambiar el integrado.!



cambie el integrado...  y sigue la misma falla...
me esta matando esto.. ya no se que pueda ser...



si alguien tiene un diagrama del circuito vertical en el cual se puedan ver bien los valores de los componentes estaria muy agradecido..  ya no se que buscar, quiciera saber si ay algunas tenciones que me puedan decir en puntos claves para saber si anda bien, no se.. la verdad me dejo con la boca abierta esto..


----------



## elgriego (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola comprobaste si a la salida del regulador 7809 (i 804) tenes los 9 v para alimentar al jungla?.

El yugo ,bobina vertical ,cables verde y amarillo debe mediir entre 10 a 14 ohm,pero esa falla no esta provocada por el yugo.si observas bien en la imagen que subiste,se ve alterna mezclada con el video,eso esta provocado por algun problema de alimentacion,Fijate si en las patas 11 y 13 del,La 7680  tenes los 9v de alimentacion,Si estos 9 v no estan ,o aparecen muy por debajo de este nivel,suelen aparecer fallas ,como la que vos tenes.

Saludos.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 15, 2012)

elgriego:  medi el regulador 7809 y tengo los 9v, medi pata 11 y 13 y tengo en la 11: 8,8V y en la 13:9,04v..
 los medi entre el pin 6 (que es masa) y el 11 y el 13..
 el yugo tiene ente verde y amarillo 19,3 ohms, y entre azul y rojo 3,2 ohms...
ya no se que mas medir.. me esta dejando loco este tv..
muchas gracias por aguantarme elgriego.! si tenes mas consejos para medir seran muy bienbenidos..





eleccortez dijo:


> canbia el integrado de vertical por uno nuevo



por las dudas no tienes un diagrama de este tv?


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 15, 2012)

pregunto, en el pin 9 del integrado la7837 no tendria que haber 9vcc? porque segun lo que medi (entre pin 9 y masa) y tengo 3vcc.. o cuanto es el voltaje que tiene que tener?
una pregunta mas, si inyecto una señal de 50hertz en el pin 5 no se daña nada? ocea, quiero intentar inyectar una señal al pin 5 para ver si se habre por completo la pantalla, o es peligroso eso?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola  Jonhatan,Las medidas ,en las bobinas del yugo parecen correctas,Con respècto al ci de vertical ,en el pin 1 tenes que tener de 9 a 12vcc y en los pines 8 y 13 tenes que tener 24v ,fijate que de la pata 8 a la 13 ,hay un diodo (1n4837) ,fijate en que estado esta.

En la pata 9 del ci de vertical no puede haber continua, ya que esta desacoplada por un condensador

La señal de excitacion entra por la pata 2 ,si la dejas al aire y la tocas con el dedo ,tiene que variar la amplitud sobre la imagen ,ya que se comporta como un amp ,al que le tocamos la entrada,en lugar de hacer zumbido en un parlante,modifica la amp de la deflexion.

Te adjiunto el datasheet del ci de vertical.

Pd averiguaste porque motivo, en la salida rectificada de los 18,5v del flyback tenes 0,3v,?,O era un error de lectura?

Saludos.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 16, 2012)

hola elgriego.!  gracias por tu ayuda.! en la pata 13 tengo 26v, y revise el diodo y lo reemplase por otro y sigo teniendo los 26v.. pero en el pin 8 si tengo 24v..  en el pin 1 tengo 12v.!  
gracias por el datasheet.! 

si era un error de lectura..  el cable de mi tester estaba semicortado :cabezon:y por eso me daba mal, luego lo cambie y me dan bien los voltajes ahora..  tengo los 18.5v ahora y todas los voltajes del fly back con las correctas.!

voy a probar en el pin dos, aver que sucede.! gracias gracias y mil gracias por tus aportes.!


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 16, 2012)

desconecte el pin dos y lo toque con el dedo..yy.. la pantalla se habre hasta ese    
punto.. teoricamente tendría que abrirse completamente cuando toco con el dedo no? pero no hay caso.. queda en el mismo punto...
los capacitores estan bien, las resistencias tambien.. lo unico que no se exactamente si estan bien son los fusistores.. probe la continuidad y tienen continuidad, pero no se que resistencia me tienen que dar...
 no se que mas hacer ya..


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2012)

Hola Jonhatan,a que fusistores te referis ?,si son los de las salidas del flyback,son de muy bajo valor,pero segun tus mediciones ,los voltages estan bien,yo no me preocuparia por las tensiones ,En lo referente, a cuanto tiene que abrir ,inyectandole ruido por la pata 2,Digamos que no es un metodo muy cientifico que digamos,por lo general en mi caso si toco la pata y hace algo me quedo comforme y empiezo a buscar ,si la excitacion viene bien,No estaria mal hacer esa prueba que sugeriste de meterle alterna con un trafito de 12v a traves de un condensador,podrias probar eso y ver, si abre mas. 

Pregunta revisaste el condensador de salida de vertical c305 1000mf,25v. y la r 313 de 2 ohm ?

Saludos.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 16, 2012)

aca estoy de nuevo... medi componente por componente.. y no encontre fallas..
increible como me esta complicando la vida este tv..:enfadado:
quiciera preguntar si alguien sabe que voltajes tiene que haber en Q806; Q402; Q201; Q808; Q807 ;Q801.. porque no se mas que medir ya...
Aca subo unas fotos de la placa.. quiciera que miren la alineación de los cables amarillo, verde, azul y rojo.. esta bien esa disposición? (ya todo me genera dudas porque fue bastante manoseado segun lo que me dijo el dueño del tv)  ademas hay una bobina con un nucleo de ferrite con rosca.. este calienta (creo que es normal) pero que función cumple? alguien sabe los ohm que debe tener?  otra pregunta, el D1555 que voltajes debe tener en sus pines?

Muy agradecido estoy por toda su colaboracion.! en especial a elgriego.!





elgriego dijo:


> Hola Jonhatan,a que fusistores te referis ?,si son los de las salidas del flyback,son de muy bajo valor,pero segun tus mediciones ,los voltages estan bien,yo no me preocuparia por las tensiones ,En lo referente, a cuanto tiene que abrir ,inyectandole ruido por la pata 2,Digamos que no es un metodo muy cientifico que digamos,por lo general en mi caso si toco la pata y hace algo me quedo comforme y empiezo a buscar ,si la excitacion viene bien,No estaria mal hacer esa prueba que sugeriste de meterle alterna con un trafito de 12v a traves de un condensador,podrias probar eso y ver, si abre mas.
> 
> Pregunta revisaste el condensador de salida de vertical c305 1000mf,25v. y la r 313 de 2 ohm ?
> 
> Saludos.





si revise, y cambie por las dudas el c305 y revise la r313 y esta bien..
para inyectar con el trafo de 9v estaba pensando, y necesito un capacitor electrolitico no polarizado no?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2012)

si revise, y cambie por las dudas el c305 y revise la r313 y esta bien..
para inyectar con el trafo de 9v estaba pensando, y necesito un capacitor electrolitico no polarizado no? 

Si puede ser polarizado tambien,es indistinto ,es para acoplar señal solamente.

Antes de que te vuelvas loco jaja vamos a tratar de analizar , cual es la atapa que esta fallando ,vayamos por partes como dijo jack,las tensiones de la fuente estan ok? hay 123v en el electrolitico c 815 47mf,160v y 18v sobre c 816 de 1000mf,25v,si esto esta correcto nos olvidamos de la fuente,contame si eso esta normal y vemos como la seguimos.

Saludos.


----------



## chiche000 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hola amigo que tal bueno antes que nada lei al principio que te da valores muy elevados o muy bajos en la salida del flyback y que aparentemente te variaban las tenciones, bien bueno antes que nada espero que hayas medido bien en las salidas, se mide luego de los diodos rectificadores de cada salida del flyback, en el ic vertical tenes que controlar las tenciones que esten bien, o en su defecto que no esten elevadas de ser asi busca una resistencia desvalorizada, por lo que veo en la imagen aparentemente la falla es de alterna, yo buscaria un diodo zener con fugas, espero que hayas controlado la fuente principalmente antes que nada, tambien en caso de que hayas cambiado el ic vertical probaria con una lampara en serie para no dañar otros componentes


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 16, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> si revise, y cambie por las dudas el c305 y revise la r313 y esta bien..
> para inyectar con el trafo de 9v estaba pensando, y necesito un capacitor electrolitico no polarizado no?
> 
> Si puede ser polarizado tambien,es indistinto ,es para acoplar señal solamente.
> ...




ahora la revise por cuarta vez a la fuente...je y en c815 tengo 124v y es un capacitor de 100uf x 160v el que tiene este tv, y el c816 que es de 1000uf x 35v tiene los 18v..
asi que vamos bien en la fuente.!je  gracias por ser tan claro y presiso en tus expicaciones.!  que tengo que medir ahora?je


----------



## chiche000 (Mar 16, 2012)

bien ahora pasa a medir los voltajes en la salida del flyback, recuerda medirlos luego de los diodos rectificadores, si vas bien hasta ahi pasa a medir las tenciones en el ic vertical, tambien mide el yogo que creo que tienes muy elevado la resitencia del bobinado vertical desconectalo del chasis y midelo nuevamente, si vas bien hasya ahi pasaremos a algo mas complejo como es el jungla


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 16, 2012)

que canseeeeeeeeeeeeer que es este tv..:enfadado::enfadado:
creo que es la decima vez que mido el fly back y ahora me dieron otras medidas:
25v:  24v(despues de del diodo)
18,5 (supongo que es 18,5v lo que tiene que ser, pero en realidad no lo se porque no tengo un circuito y sobre la placa algun "tecnico" Anterior lo borro..: me da 16,8v  (despues del diodo tambien)
123:  123,3v(despues del diodo)
200:  201v (despues del diodo)
ABL:  9 (despues del primer resistor)
AFC:  72v alterna (directo sobre el pin)
Heater: 0v (sobre el pin)

me esta colmando la paciencia este tv..:enfadado:



aca dejo las mediciones que hice entre el pin 11 (masa) y los demas pines del la7837:
pin   
1       12.2V
2        4.2v
3       6.1v
4       6.2v
5       0.4v
6       6.2v
7       5.6v
8       24,5v
9       4.1v
10      1.5v
12      11.2v
13       26.4v

todos los pines los medi en continua del tester. 

los reguladores tambien andan bien aca estan las medidas:  el de 12v: I803: 12,2v   el de 9v: I804: 9.1v

el jungla tambien tiene los voltajes que tienen que ser creo.. asi que no se mas que hacer..je


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 16, 2012)

Bajate el manual de servicio que gentilmente han subido en Tecnicosaurios:
http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=8970
Corresponde al chasis CN-53. Se vé perfecto y están todos los valores de tensiones.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2012)

Hola Jonhatan,Continuemos ,segun lo ultimo que posteaste,tanto la fuente ,como la salida horizontal ,es decir flyback,tensiones secundarias etc ,estan correctas ,bueno algo menos con lo cual luchar ,aparentemente,el problema lo tenemos en el vertical ,esto implica la salida del pulso desde el jungla,pata 32,la resistencia r304 de 2k y por supuesto ,la etapa completa de vertical ,con el ,la7837 y sus componentes asociados,el quilombo tiene que estar en esa parte ,Me niego creer que sea un problema en el yugo, lo que me sigue haciendo ruido es la alterna que se ve en el barrido.


Hace lo que dice el colega Black Tiger,y bajate el circuito de ese foro ,realmente se ve muy bien y es gratuito ,solo te tenes que suscribir.

Ultima pregunta por ahora,,,El ci de vertical calienta mucho?

                                               Vamos animo que lo vamos a sacar.

Siempre hay algun equipo que se emperra ,es mas, hoy me toco pelear con un philips,y casi ,casi ,lo mando de vuelta sin arreglar,y al final era una pavada la cual medi mil veces ,pero mal jaja.


Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Mar 16, 2012)

Por la foto del post #10 pareciera Yugo Vertical con algunas espiras en corto.


También he visto fallas de deformación de la Linealidad Vertical con ese integrado:
A) Por culpa del capacitor de 1µF que genera la rampa. Debe ser de tantalio que tiene muy bajar ESR.

B) Del diodo que va colocado en el "Pump Up" entre las patas 8 y 13.


Pero esa falla de deformación no cerraba tanto el vertical, esta me parece mas bien el Yugo Vertical con algunas espiras contiguas en corto.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## chiche000 (Mar 16, 2012)

Muy bien amigo te comento que las tenciones ahora que comentas son correctas en las salidas del flyback seguramente estabas midiendo mal o el tester mide mal pero bueno ahora estamos encaminados bien buscaria como dicen los colegas el diodo pump up, si no me equivoco es un 1N4007, bien tambien buscaria los diodos zener que al presentar fugas y aunque miden bien estan mal, recomiendo cambiarlos en esa seccion (vertical), otra que como comente el yugo me parece elevada la resistencia que tienes en esos pines del vertical si no me equivoco dijiste 19 ohm, y si seguis con fallas ahi pasamos al jungla primero corrobora estas partes y luego seguimos, comenta como vas


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 17, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Jonhatan,Continuemos ,segun lo ultimo que posteaste,tanto la fuente ,como la salida horizontal ,es decir flyback,tensiones secundarias etc ,estan correctas ,bueno algo menos con lo cual luchar ,aparentemente,el problema lo tenemos en el vertical ,esto implica la salida del pulso desde el jungla,pata 32,la resistencia r304 de 2k y por supuesto ,la etapa completa de vertical ,con el ,la7837 y sus componentes asociados,el quilombo tiene que estar en esa parte ,Me niego creer que sea un problema en el yugo, lo que me sigue haciendo ruido es la alterna que se ve en el barrido.
> 
> 
> Hace lo que dice el colega Black Tiger,y bajate el circuito de ese foro ,realmente se ve muy bien y es gratuito ,solo te tenes que suscribir.
> ...





el ci no calienta practicamente nada.. unicamente entivia un poquito..





chiche000 dijo:


> Muy bien amigo te comento que las tenciones ahora que comentas son correctas en las salidas del flyback seguramente estabas midiendo mal o el tester mide mal pero bueno ahora estamos encaminados bien buscaria como dicen los colegas el diodo pump up, si no me equivoco es un 1N4007, bien tambien buscaria los diodos zener que al presentar fugas y aunque miden bien estan mal, recomiendo cambiarlos en esa seccion (vertical), otra que como comente el yugo me parece elevada la resistencia que tienes en esos pines del vertical si no me equivoco dijiste 19 ohm, y si seguis con fallas ahi pasamos al jungla primero corrobora estas partes y luego seguimos, comenta como vas




bueno el diodo es un 1n4937.. y lo reeplase y sigue igual todo..pero los zener no tienen ningun codigo, no se por cual reemplazarlos..





Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Bajate el manual de servicio que gentilmente han subido en Tecnicosaurios:
> http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=8970
> Corresponde al chasis CN-53. Se vé perfecto y están todos los valores de tensiones.



waaoo.!! muchas gracias Black Tiger.!!



J2C dijo:


> Por la foto del post #10 pareciera Yugo Vertical con algunas espiras en corto.
> 
> 
> También he visto fallas de deformación de la Linealidad Vertical con ese integrado:
> ...



de tantalio? pero si el tv andaba con el electrolitico.. y cambie el electrolitico y no cambio ni un poquito nada..





elgriego dijo:


> Hola Jonhatan,Continuemos ,segun lo ultimo que posteaste,tanto la fuente ,como la salida horizontal ,es decir flyback,tensiones secundarias etc ,estan correctas ,bueno algo menos con lo cual luchar ,aparentemente,el problema lo tenemos en el vertical ,esto implica la salida del pulso desde el jungla,pata 32,la resistencia r304 de 2k y por supuesto ,la etapa completa de vertical ,con el ,la7837 y sus componentes asociados,el quilombo tiene que estar en esa parte ,Me niego creer que sea un problema en el yugo, lo que me sigue haciendo ruido es la alterna que se ve en el barrido.
> 
> 
> Hace lo que dice el colega Black Tiger,y bajate el circuito de ese foro ,realmente se ve muy bien y es gratuito ,solo te tenes que suscribir.
> ...



la r304 esta bien, la r305 (que va de pin 2 a masa tambien esta bien..  que opinas de cambiar el capacitor electrolitico de 1uf por uno de tantalio como dijo el colega?


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 17, 2012)

epaaaaaa.. volvi a medir con el capacimetro del tester y me encontre que sc304 tiene que ser de 10pf y a mi me da 0,66nf.!! puede que tenga algo que ver esto?



por que otro tipo de capacitor puedo reemplazar este? da para poner uno de tantalio de los rojos?  porque no hay ninguna tienda de electronica habierta en mi ciudad..


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 17, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Por la foto del post #10 pareciera Yugo Vertical con algunas espiras en corto.
> 
> 
> También he visto fallas de deformación de la Linealidad Vertical con ese integrado:
> ...



 pero si iba a tener espiras en corto, no tendria que tener menos ohms??


----------



## J2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Jonhatan

Yo había escrito:



J2C dijo:


> ..... esta me parece mas bien el Yugo Vertical con algunas espiras *contiguas* en corto.....


 




Jonhatan dijo:


> pero si iba a tener espiras en corto, no tendria que tener menos ohms??


 

Suficiente con que tenga una sola espira en corto para que el Yugo no cumpla su función y en ese caso no varia en lo mas minimo la resistencia ohmica del mismo     !!!!.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2012)

2 dudas:
1) En la foto que subiste, no se vé ningún rastro de video, podes subir una foto donde se vea? Además parecería que también deforma del horizontal.
2) Tiene sonido?



PD: una forma de probar el yugo es desconectarlo (solo el vertical) y alimentarlo con un transformador de 12 VAC 1 Amper (con un fusible en serie por las dudas del mismo valor. Con eso debería abrir totalmente (o casi) la imagen, siempre y cuando esté bien.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola Jonhatan.ese condensador es importante,me imagino que te referis al que va da la pata 10 a la 12 del ci vertical.



PD: una forma de probar el yugo es desconectarlo (solo el vertical) y alimentarlo con un transformador de 12 VAC 1 Amper (con un fusible en serie por las dudas del mismo valor. Con eso debería abrir totalmente (o casi) la imagen, siempre y cuando esté bien.[/QUOTE]

Que buena idea esa colega Black,no la habia pensado

Yo tambien me pregunto lo mismo ,hay sonido ?video ,sintoñia?

Pd: Si el yugo esta en mal estado? No deberia calentar el ci de salida vertical.

Que peludo realmente........

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hace años que no reparo TV elgriego, y siempre, siempre, siempre odié hacerlo, pero algunas mañas aún recuerdo 
Me había hecho un "set" de pseudo instrumentos para eso, como por ejemplo una placa "universal" de vertical casera para agilizar y sacarlos cuanto antes


----------



## elgriego (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola colega Black Tiger1954,realmente ingenioso ,Te cuento que lo mio es la Rf ,digamos que es mi primer amor ,pero siempre repare tv ,es mas en la epoca de los valvulares ,usaba un oscilador horizontal externo,para excitar a la 6dq6 y similares,que tiempos aquellos.

Ahora que perro raro este tv ,el problema es que sugerir a la distancia ,sin estar en presencia de la placa,es un tanto azaroso jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Mar 17, 2012)

El problema no es sugerir a la distancia, sino que quien pida ayuda te haga caso y realize la prueba solicitada. Como no suele ser asi, se terminan dando muchisimas vueltas inútiles que solo logran confundir más a los escribientes; al menos esa es mi experiencia.




No siempre calienta exageradamente el integrado de salida vertical ante el corto de una espira por que si bien desaparece la inductacia del bobinado y por ende la deflexión, aún *queda la alta resistencia ohmica si el corto es entre espiras contiguas*. Espero que se entienda.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2012)

Idem Griego. Lo primero que armé fue un receptor a diodo. Luego un TX a 6L6. Ya tiempo después receptores, TX más grandes, etc. Aún conservo el TX de 80 metros con 4 6DQ6 con portadora controlada (alimentada con cerca de 800 volts y en los picos, el consumo estaba en los 600 mA, eso sí, mis "pases" eran cortos ya que si no, empezaban a ponerse rojitas las placas ).
Lo que mejor anduvo fue un receptor basado en el MC3361 (el cual conocí gracias a las reparaciones de los TE inalámbricos) para AM, BLU y FM (aunque obvio que en FM no oía nada salvo alguno que se fuera de frecuencia). A la entrada tiene un par de MMIC (unos MAR no recuerdo cuales).


----------



## elgriego (Mar 17, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> El problema no es sugerir a la distancia, sino que quien pida ayuda te haga caso y realize la prueba solicitada. Como no suele ser asi, se terminan dando muchisimas vueltas inútiles que solo logran confundir más a los escribientes; al menos esa es mi experiencia.
> 
> 
> En eso coincido con vos ,pero digamos que una cosa es estar en presencia del equipo y otra ,tratar de hacer un diagnostico a la distancia.No te parece?
> ...



Hola colega como estas ,en mi mas de 20 años reparando tv ,nunca encontre un yugo ,con problemas de vertical ,por lo menos en esta linea de tv ,he observado cosas muy curiosas ,en los tv linea slim,donde aqui si, los yugos hacen cualquier cosa ,es mas he visto casos en que un ci de vertical mal ,termina dañando el trc Fisurandolo, por sobre temperatura,ahora con estos tv atorrantes jaja nunca encontre ese problema ,eso no quiere decir que no exista ,ami no me toco ,mas comun es la falla del bobinado horizontal,que junta verdin ,entre la campana del trc y la bobina del yugo ,falla tipica de los tv philco que usan el str 50103 si habre ganado plata con estos.

Saludos.



J2C dijo:


> El problema no es sugerir a la distancia, sino que quien pida ayuda te haga caso y realize la prueba solicitada. Como no suele ser asi, se terminan dando muchisimas vueltas inútiles que solo logran confundir más a los escribientes; al menos esa es mi experiencia.
> 
> 
> En eso coincido con vos ,pero digamos que una cosa es estar en presencia del equipo y otra ,tratar de hacer un diagnostico a la distancia.No te parece?
> ...



Hola colega como estas ,en mi mas de 20 años reparando tv ,nunca encontre un yugo ,con problemas de vertical ,por lo menos en esta linea de tv ,he observado cosas muy curiosas ,en los tv linea slim,donde aqui si, los yugos hacen cualquier cosa ,es mas he visto casos en que un ci de vertical mal ,termina dañando el trc Fisurandolo, por sobre temperatura,ahora con estos tv atorrantes jaja nunca encontre ese problema ,eso no quiere decir que no exista ,ami no me toco ,mas comun es la falla del bobinado horizontal,que junta verdin ,entre la campana del trc y la bobina del yugo ,falla tipica de los tv philco que usan el str 50103 si habre ganado plata con estos.

Saludos.





Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Idem Griego. Lo primero que armé fue un receptor a diodo. Luego un TX a 6L6. Ya tiempo después receptores, TX más grandes, etc. Aún conservo el TX de 80 metros con 4 6DQ6 con portadora controlada (alimentada con cerca de 800 volts y en los picos, el consumo estaba en los 600 mA, eso sí, mis "pases" eran cortos ya que si no, empezaban a ponerse rojitas las placas ).
> Lo que mejor anduvo fue un receptor basado en el MC3361 (el cual conocí gracias a las reparaciones de los TE inalámbricos) para AM, BLU y FM (aunque obvio que en FM no oía nada salvo alguno que se fuera de frecuencia). A la entrada tiene un par de MMIC (unos MAR no recuerdo cuales).



Hola colega ,entonces somo del palo jaja,yo empece trabajando con equipos de vhf y hf ,principalmente los banda corrida ,tipo kenwood y yaesu ,y los icom de frecuencias fijas como el icom 700 con el acoplador at120 ,todo esto arriba de lo barcos ,despues me dedique de lleno al tema de brodcasting en Fm,al mc 3361 lo conosco de los monocanales,interesante integradito,actualmente no estoy haciendo nada con valvulas en tx ni rx pero,ganas no me faltan ,Veremos mas adelante.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 19, 2012)

voy a subir unas fotos mas para que vean con detalles.! y si, audio tengo si en el tv.!



=S otra vez se llevaron mi camara...  bueno voy a pasar a explicar lo que se ve (cuando encuentre mi camara subo las fotos) aunque no creo que sea necesario fotos ya que la pantalla queda igual.. es decir la imagen esta deformada, se ve todo comprimido y deformado.. y se ve lo que se ve en la foto que subi, es decir no se ve imagenes practicamente.. y audio si tiene anda perfectamente el audio, y todo lo demas.. solo es la imagen que hace eso..

elgriego: si, es el capacitor que va entre pata 10 y 12.. el problema es que en este bendito pueblo no se consigue este tipo de capacitor..=/

voy a probar con el transformador de 12vac que sucede y luego comento.. esos 12v tengo que aplicarlos entre el cable amarillo y el verde unicamente? no quiero meter la pata, por eso pregunto pregunto y pregunto..
gracias a todos.! muchas gracias.!



=S otra vez se llevaron mi camara...  bueno voy a pasar a explicar lo que se ve (cuando encuentre mi camara subo las fotos) aunque no creo que sea necesario fotos ya que la pantalla queda igual.. es decir la imagen esta deformada, se ve todo comprimido y deformado.. y se ve lo que se ve en la foto que subi, es decir no se ve imagenes practicamente.. y audio si tiene anda perfectamente el audio, y todo lo demas.. solo es la imagen que hace eso..

elgriego: si, es el capacitor que va entre pata 10 y 12.. el problema es que en este bendito pueblo no se consigue este tipo de capacitor..=/

voy a probar con el transformador de 12vac que sucede y luego comento.. esos 12v tengo que aplicarlos entre el cable amarillo y el verde unicamente? no quiero meter la pata, por eso pregunto pregunto y pregunto..
gracias a todos.! muchas gracias.!





J2C dijo:


> El problema no es sugerir a la distancia, sino que quien pida ayuda te haga caso y realize la prueba solicitada. Como no suele ser asi, se terminan dando muchisimas vueltas inútiles que solo logran confundir más a los escribientes; al menos esa es mi experiencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estoy siguiendo paso a paso con todos los detalles cada instruccion que me dan.!


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 19, 2012)

uy uy, se ve que estoy delirando por culpa de este tv ya  con respecto a los cables del vertical son el verde y el amarillo no?je ocea que aplico los 12v al verde y amarillo.. je   les confieso algo, este tv me esta sacando de quicio..


----------



## elgriego (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola jonhatan,efectivamente le conectas el trafo a los cables verde y amarillo,durante un breve tiempo,la idea es ver si abre casi completo,y de esta manera descartar un problema en el yugo,los cables tienen que estar,desconectados de la placa principal. Esta prueba te sirve para comprobar que el yugo funciona,por supuesto que los cables rojo y azul del yugo,tienen que estar conectados ,como asi el resto del tv .

Saludos.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 20, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola jonhatan,efectivamente le conectas el trafo a los cables verde y amarillo,durante un breve tiempo,la idea es ver si abre casi completo,y de esta manera descartar un problema en el yugo,los cables tienen que estar,desconectados de la placa principal. Esta prueba te sirve para comprobar que el yugo funciona,por supuesto que los cables rojo y azul del yugo,tienen que estar conectados ,como asi el resto del tv .
> 
> Saludos.



ok.! muchas gracias elgriego por aclararme bien.!
ahora mismo voy a conectar todo y provar.!



aplique los 12v.. y la imagen queda en la misma forma.! ocea que el yugo es el problema no?  ahi se me presenta la dificultad.. nunca cambie un yugo ahun..


----------



## elgriego (Mar 20, 2012)

Jonhatan dijo:


> ok.! muchas gracias elgriego por aclararme bien.!
> ahora mismo voy a conectar todo y provar.!
> 
> 
> ...



Hola o sea que sigue haciendo lo mismo abre pero poco,evidentemente el colega J2C tenia la posta y el bobninado vertical esta en mal estado ,curioso nunca me paso eso. 

Primero tenes que buscar un yugo igual o lo mas parecido que encuentres,las medidas de resistencia de las bobinas horizontal y vertical,tienen que ser los mas parecidas posible,Por empezar tenes marcar la posicion de la unidad de convergencia que no se te corran los imanes ,porque sino te vas a enloqueser, para acomodarlos. Afloja el tornillo ,que la unidad trae y girandola suavemente para una lado y otro tiene que salir,luego haces los mismo con el yugo y listo.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Mar 20, 2012)

Colega ElGriego no era que tuviese la posta,

Recordaba un tv que habre reparado hace 8 años con una falla casi identica a la de la foto del post #10 cuando hacia poco que habia empezado con esto de las reparaciones, segui naturalmente todos los pasos que han comentado ya que hacia pensar en la salida vertical, una vez que habia cambiado todo *el problema continuaba igual*. En este momento no recuerdo el detalle del procedimiento que realize pero si como lo solucione.

Con sumo cuidado y marcando bien las posiciones de la base de los imanes de ajuste de la deflexión los retire, retire el Yugo también y al mirar en detalle me aparecio el corto con restos del moho como has comentado.

Como referencia para el yugo "Manufactura Davos" (tiene pagina Web) que el siglo pasado se dedicaba a fabricar yugos y fly back's tiene 10 modelos distintos con los que cubren todo el espectro de reparaciones.

Como aprendizaje de este thead nunca se me habia ocurrido de colocarle 12 VCA directamente de un transformador; también algo que empeze a usar posteriormente para verificar los cortos entre espiras en el Fly Back fue un "Detector de Espiras en Corto" que al tiempo y cuando tuve dudas también lo empeze a usar en los Yugos. Da una indicación bastante real, pero no debe ser usado en los bobinados del Yugo que generan la tensión del filamento ni en los de los 12V de continua que casi siempre sacan del Fly Back.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 20, 2012)

Como dicen por ahí, el diablo sabe por diablo pero más sabe por viejo  Y lo bueno es que al compartir experiencias, se puede aprender algo


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 20, 2012)

buenas colegas.! desde ya me adelanto agradeciendo por todo el esfuerzo y colaboracion que me han brindado.! Gracias.!   
ahora, cambie el yugo (lo compre a un técnico con 30 años de experiencia de aca y me vendio y dio el yugo exacto) lo que se me presento es lo siguiente: el integrado del vertical calienta, el sintonizador tambien.. toque el capacitor c308 y estaba caliente.. eso todo fue en 2 minutos que el tv estubo encendido.. que puede ser esto?



otra pregunta..  con que pegamento puedo afirmar los calses de goma? porque al parecer tiene una especie de pegamento de resina.. pero que otro pegamento puedo utilizar?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2012)

> otra pregunta.. con que pegamento puedo afirmar los calses de goma? porque al parecer tiene una especie de pegamento de resina.. pero que otro pegamento puedo utilizar?


siliconas  fastic ,es transparente y no conductor


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 20, 2012)

aca subo una foto de como me aparece la imagen.! lo tengo desconectado de la antena y en vez de ver nieve se ve asi..  ademas de las rayas horizontales..  que hago? el integrado de salida calienta bastante, pero los voltajes del integrado estan bien, los reguladores de 12 v y 9v tambien estan bien las mediciones...



el-rey-julien dijo:


> siliconas  fastic ,es transparente y no conductor



gracias.!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2012)

ay que sujetar el yugo y ponerlo mas pegado al tubo


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ay que sujetar el yugo y ponerlo mas pegado al tubo



 ya lo puse pegado al tubo y lo separe y las lineas horizontales siguen ahí..  y porque no se ve la señal de sintonia? porque no hay nieve?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 20, 2012)

Hola Jonhatan,como estas? Parece que ahora abrio ,Bien no hay video por eso no ves lluvia ni nada, tampoco esta el osd.pero sonido tenes y cambia de canal ? Se calienta c308? ,que voltage hay sobre sus terminales ? Puede que caliente porque esta en mal estado .  Las lineas que ves son retrazado ,Por empezar fijate si estan los 180v que alimentan la placa del trc?Tenes que medir en el diodo d 812, o sobre las resistencias, que alimentan los colectores de los transistores de video,tambien podria estar faltando algun pulso desde el flyback al jungla,Fijate esto y contanos.

Saludos.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 21, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Jonhatan,como estas? Parece que ahora abrio ,Bien no hay video por eso no ves lluvia ni nada, tampoco esta el osd.pero sonido tenes y cambia de canal ? Se calienta c308? ,que voltage hay sobre sus terminales ? Puede que caliente porque esta en mal estado .  Las lineas que ves son retrazado ,Por empezar fijate si estan los 180v que alimentan la placa del trc?Tenes que medir en el diodo d 812, o sobre las resistencias, que alimentan los colectores de los transistores de video,tambien podria estar faltando algun pulso desde el flyback al jungla,Fijate esto y contanos.
> 
> Saludos.



hola yo bien.! mucho mas tranquilo ahora que abrio la pantalla.!je  si tengo sonido y cambia de canal. y le conecte un reproductor dvd a la entrada de video y tampoco se ve nada.. el c 308 lo cambie por uno de 25v y no calienta tanto.. entre el diodo d 812 y masa me da 199v.. y en la placa del trcdonde tiene qe llegar los 185v tengo 202v.. en el heater no tengo ningun voltaje..  ahh algo mas que acabo de ver.. cuando aumento o bajo el volumen no aparece en pantalla (cuando esta en antena) pero cuando esta en video desde el dvd si aparece..


----------



## eleccortez (Mar 21, 2012)

el osd texto en pantalla sale del micro y lo manda al integrado jungla.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 21, 2012)

eleccortez dijo:


> el osd texto en pantalla sale del micro y lo manda al integrado jungla.



ahh.. pero que tendria que ver con el video desde el dvd y la señal del sintonizador?





J2C dijo:


> Colega ElGriego no era que tuviese la posta,
> 
> Recordaba un tv que habre reparado hace 8 años con una falla casi identica a la de la foto del post #10 cuando hacia poco que habia empezado con esto de las reparaciones, segui naturalmente todos los pasos que han comentado ya que hacia pensar en la salida vertical, una vez que habia cambiado todo *el problema continuaba igual*. En este momento no recuerdo el detalle del procedimiento que realize pero si como lo solucione.
> 
> ...




pregunto.. por que este tv quedo si? (como en la foto que subi) si anteriormente funcionaba bien segun el dueño.. por que no da imagen y el vertical hace esas lineas?



necesito ayuda..   medi y revise y revise..yyyy no encuentro donde esta el problea..


----------



## elgriego (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola Nuevamente ,el porque quedo asi ,nunca lo vamos a saber ,a mi entender es un presupuesto rechazado,o el anterior tecnico ,toco todo lo que pudo ,no dio pie con bola y se lo devolvio ,El propietario, lo llevo a otro tecnico ,por supuesto que al siguiente tecnico ,es decir a vos,le dijo que dejo de funcionar solito,Incontables son las veces que ocurre esto ,te cuento un par un dia voy a ver un tv ,en garantia ,que le arregle un problema de fuente ,me llaman y me dicen que ahora se ve con lluvia ,voy al domicilio y la antena era una papa con dos alambres ,respuesta del cliente ,,,siempre andubo asi.,otra, traen un lcd que dejo de funcionar ,supuestamente segun el dueño ,estaban viendo y se apago ,al abrirlo le faltaba la placa del inverter y los filtros de la fuente.Conclusion ,como dice house ,los clientes mienten jaja..

Ahora llendo a lo importante ,segui el camino de la linea de afc,desde el flyback hasta el jungla ,pata 26 ,Lo ideal seria que tuvieras un osciloscopio ,en ese punto tiene que haber un pulso ,tambien el pulso va  a la pata 26 del micro procesador a traves del tr q 106.

Comproba eso y contanos que paso.

Pd en el heater no medis nada porque es alterna +-6,3v ,pero como  el tv tiene brillo , significa que tenes tension de filamento algo menos por lo cual preocuparse,digo forrest jaja.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Mar 21, 2012)

Jonhatan

Yo diria que revises las tensiones que entrega la fuente desde los 220Vca y también las que entrega el FlyBack cuando enciendes al tv, no en la funcion de apagado/sleep.

Tenes que pensar que has estado trabajando bastante en ese chasis (la plaqueta de impreso) y de tantas vueltas se te debe de haber cortado un cable, o alguna gota de estaño cayo en un lugar no deseado, o tantas otras cosas más; el trabajo de técnico no es sencillo y deberas ser paciente midiendo y probando.

Como te ha venido diciendo El Griego sigue la guia pero no esperes que te conteste a los 5 minutos que tu pones los resultado, el también necesita laburar para poder vivir.

Las lineas son las del retraso, para quitarlas deberias tocar levemente el SCREEN que se encuentra sobre el cuerpo del FlyBack.





elgriego dijo:


> Hola Nuevamente ,el porque quedo asi ,nunca lo vamos a saber ,a mi entender es un presupuesto rechazado,o el anterior tecnico ,toco todo lo que pudo ,no dio pie con bola y se lo devolvio ,El propietario, lo llevo a otro tecnico ,por supuesto que al siguiente tecnico ,es decir a vos,le dijo que dejo de funcionar solito,Incontables son las veces que ocurre esto, .....


Todo televisor que no responde a la lógica de reparación entra dentro de esa categoria, por mas que los dueños nos quieran endulzar los oidos .





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 21, 2012)

aca estoy.! les comento que en la placa de la base del tubo hay un mulsador y estaba pulsado y endurecido, al aflojarlo y retirarlo funcionó todo.! ahora anda de 10.! lo unico que me preocupa es que el integrado de salida vertical LA7837 calienta mucho.. no se puede tocar mas de dos segundos el irradiador de calor porque quema.. e jungla tambien calienta bastante, no se si esto es normal o no..   es normal?
Gracias Gracias y mil gracias.! me han sacado de un poso que jamas pense que iba a salir.! estoy muy agradecido.!  no hay palabras para expresar mi agradecimiento.!




mis mas Grandes agradecimientos a elGriego, j2c y  black tiger.! gracias a los tres por su paciencia y por responder mis dudas.! Gracias


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Mar 21, 2012)

Felicitaciones ... Un muerto menos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola Jonhatan,viste ! al final iba a arrancar ,No me acordaba del pulsador de service de la placa del trc,ya estoy viejo che.Con respecto al jungla ,son de calentar,con respecto al ci de vertical ,segun vos contas las tensiones estan correctas,quizas el ci no sea de la mejor calidad,o puede haber algun condensador electrolitico molestando ,a proposito la imagen se ve normal? yo lo tendria un par de dias en prueba y si no explota jaja a cobrar.


Saludos.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 21, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Jonhatan,viste ! al final iba a arrancar ,No me acordaba del pulsador de service de la placa del trc,ya estoy viejo che.Con respecto al jungla ,son de calentar,con respecto al ci de vertical ,segun vos contas las tensiones estan correctas,quizas el ci no sea de la mejor calidad,o puede haber algun condensador electrolitico molestando ,a proposito la imagen se ve normal? yo lo tendria un par de dias en prueba y si no explota jaja a cobrar.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



si la imagen se ve normal.! y bueno voy a seguir tu consejo y voy a dejarlo prendido un buen rato a ver que se revienta.!jeje otra consultita, en la entrada de video al conectar el dvd anda todo de lujo, pero cuando conecto a el cable los canales se sintonizan y se pierden, es un efecto oscilante aparece y desaparece la imagen.. como si el sintonizador iba a tener algun problema.. y no me deja ni amumentar ni bajar el volumen.. esto puede ser algun electrolitico?


----------



## J2C (Mar 21, 2012)

Esa falla de sintonizar los canales en algunos Philco es típica; el *modo de CATV* esta en *STD*, *IRC* ó *HRC* ????



Lo correcto es que este en *CATV STD* !!!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 21, 2012)

necesito un tiempo ahora...  se me cayo una resistencia y justo fue a hacer puente en el diodo D820  el RB155, y voló el fusible y ahora no arranca mas la fuente..:enfadado:  justo ahi tuvo que caer....:enfadado:  ahora primeramente voy a tener que reparar la fuente... que bronca.. cuando repare esto seguimos.. gracias.! mañana comento como me va con la fuente


----------



## elgriego (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola ,bueno esas cosas pasan,llendo a tu problema ,habras observado que ese tv tiene dos fuentes,la principal y la de stby ,que proporciona ,creo que unos 20vSabes nunca los medi y si los medi ,ya no me acuerdo pero seguro que son mas de 12v porque el filtro esta aislado a 25v. Esta tension alimenta un 7805 que le da de comer al micro y tambien alimenta un transistor que maneja el rele,si esta tension no esta ,no pega el rele y por lo tanto no arranca la fuente principal,los mas seguro es que se haya puesto en corto el puente rectificador o el transistor swiching,o se haya abierto un resistencia.

Saludos y Aguante.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 22, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Esa falla de sintonizar los canales en algunos Philco es típica; el *modo de CATV* esta en *STD*, *IRC* ó *HRC* ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ponga en la que ponga me hace lo mismo..



aca estoy de nuevo, era el puente rectificador.! gracias elgriego por dar mas claridad a mis reparaciones.!
bueno sigo con el problema de sintonía, aca subo unas fotos para que vean es es lo que sucede
cuando enciendo el tv la imagen se ve perfecta po un minuto, luego de un segundo se pierde (como se ve en la figura 2) .. pero vuelve a verse bien la imagen luego de un segundo, por eso es como dije una especie de oscilacion perfecta que no varía en tiempo en ningun canal..
 que puede ser esto?  medi en el jungla los pines 15;30 y 46 y estoy suben y bajan los voltajes cuando la imagen se distorsiona cae el voltaje y cuando se ve bien estan los voltajes correctos..


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 22, 2012)

medí y controle capacitores, diodos y resistencias y todos estan bien.. no será que el sintonizador tiene problemas? o el jungla?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola jonhatan,fijate que pasa ,si golpeas despacito ,al sinto,podria ser un falso contacto interno ,tambien fijate los voltages del sinto ,los 33v ,5v y los 12v ,si varian durante la falla.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Mar 22, 2012)

No llego a distinguir bien en la segunda foto la falla, pero parecen dos cosas:
a-) lo que dije del CATV STD (descartado por la prueba) y

b-) la bendita bobinita del AFT en el LA7680 en una zona húmeda como Misiones.

Como siempre solo son comentarios, con mucho cuidado debe tocarse esa bendita bobinita del AFT sino uno se vuelve loco para recuperar el TV funcionando. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: me ha pasado también en algunos chasis Philco que toman los 33V de sintonia desde alguna de las derivaciones del FlyBack te tenian el electrolitico de filtrado seco sin necesidad de estar hinchado.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 22, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> b-) la bendita bobinita del AFT en el LA7680 en una zona húmeda como Misiones.
> 
> Como siempre solo son comentarios, con mucho cuidado debe tocarse esa bendita bobinita del AFT sino uno se vuelve loco para recuperar el TV funcionando.



El Aft ,no lo habia considerado,Tenes razon juanca ,puede venir por ahy,como  los junglas modernos , casi no usan bobinas,o usan una sola ,se me habia pasado ,si abre librado batallas jaja  con el aft de los goldstar.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 22, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> No llego a distinguir bien en la segunda foto la falla, pero parecen dos cosas:
> a-) lo que dije del CATV STD (descartado por la prueba) y
> 
> b-) la bendita bobinita del AFT en el LA7680 en una zona húmeda como Misiones.
> ...





esta bobina seria la l202 no? bueno la toque la palpe y luego quice regularla con un destornillador de plastico pero esaba tomada y al parecer no gira..



elgriego dijo:


> Hola jonhatan,fijate que pasa ,si golpeas despacito ,al sinto,podria ser un falso contacto interno ,tambien fijate los voltages del sinto ,los 33v ,5v y los 12v ,si varian durante la falla.
> 
> Saludos.



no, los voltajes en el sintonizador no varean..

como cambio esta bobina de aft? que codigo tengo que mirar para comprarla? y despues como la regulo?je


----------



## J2C (Mar 22, 2012)

Jonhatan

La *Bendita Bobinita* del AFT con el Jungla La7680 es todo un tema, tiene debajo del soporte plastico un capacitor que es siempre el que se va de valor. Yo ahora no recuerdo el valor.

Cuando he tenido ese problema hay dos solucines:
a-) Cambiando el conjunto LC por uno de otra placa de las que me han quedado dando vueltas en mi taller ya que es muy común el La7680 en muchísimos chasis.

b-) En mi pais hay un dicho: "*Con paciencia y salivita el elefantito se la.M.O.D.E.R.A.D.O.a la hormiguita*", nunca logre conseguir el conjunto en los lugares que compro repuestos, lo solucione con muchisima paciencia y tiempo; hay que retocar el ajuste un poco, cambiar de canal, ver si mejora y asi continuamente.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 22, 2012)

aca estoy de vuelta.. procedi a quitar la bobina de la placa para ver y me encontre con que el capacitor que esta abajo esta quemado, (segun lo que veo) porque esta negro y haciendo mediciones con el capacimetro del tester me dio 2,2uf.. no se que capacidad tendria que medir, ademas debe estar en paralelo con la bobina asi que no se.. creo que lo mejor seria cabiar la bobina no?


----------



## J2C (Mar 22, 2012)

Esta en paralelo con la bobina y por lo tanto para poder medirlo debes al menos desconectar uno de sus terminales.

Es de pF (calculo entre 20 y 47pF, no mas) pero no medi nunca el valor dado que hace pocos años que me dedico a reparar TV, seguro y si tienes un poco de paciencia el colega ElGriego te sabra decir mucho mas que yo ya que ademas es mas metodico con el tema.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 22, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Jonhatan
> 
> La *Bendita Bobinita* del AFT con el Jungla La7680 es todo un tema, tiene debajo del soporte plastico un capacitor que es siempre el que se va de valor. Yo ahora no recuerdo el valor.
> 
> ...



uhh ocea que aca en misiones va a se mas complicado todabia conseguir esa bobina..
que hago? no tengo tvs viejos aca porque hace poco que estoy empezando con los tvs.. asi que no se que hacer con esta bobina.. encima que la ferrita de adentro esta trincada y no se como sacarla..



aca subo una foto de el capacitor de la bobina..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 22, 2012)

Probá con un capacitor de 27 pF. La tensión en el pin 44 (TP3) varía?


----------



## J2C (Mar 22, 2012)

Jonhatan


Jonhatan dijo:


> uhh ocea que aca en misiones va a se mas complicado todabia conseguir esa bobina .....


Estamos en el mismo país, lamentablemente la industria electrónica de TdF desde el año 1980 (no quedaron en el país ni fabricantes de resistencias) siempre fue solo *ARMADURIA*, todos los materiales relacionados con la electrónica venian en kit's como para hacer 500 TV's, tal vez inyectaran las partes plásticas y alguna que otra pavada.





Jonhatan dijo:


> ..... encima que la ferrita de adentro esta trincada y no se como sacarla .....


Por eso la alternativa *b-)*


J2C dijo:


> ..... b-) En mi pais hay un dicho: "*Con paciencia y salivita el elefantito se la.M.O.D.E.R.A.D.O.a la hormiguita*", .....


Y como mi país es el mismo que el tuyo deberás tener una enorma *PACIENCIA* para recuperar la bobina; siempre se traban esos nucleos (los TV's que los usan tienen sus añitos y el plastico se reseca) y además siempre son muy sensibles al metal que pudiese tener el calibrador en la punta.

Proba con el valor que comenta don BlackTiger1954 que es un valor acorde con las frecuencias que se manejan en esa área.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 22, 2012)

quice intentar desconectar unas de las patas del capacitor y se hizo polvo..=/  tendre que conectar el de 27pf entonces y coolocar otra vez la bobina para ver si en la pata 44 para ver si varia.. aunque antes d desarmar todo esto hice las mediciones y la 44 no variaba..



J2C dijo:


> Jonhatan
> 
> Estamos en el mismo país, lamentablemente la industria electrónica de TdF desde el año 1980 (no quedaron en el país ni fabricantes de resistencias) siempre fue solo *ARMADURIA*, todos los materiales relacionados con la electrónica venian en kit's como para hacer 500 TV's, tal vez inyectaran las partes plásticas y alguna que otra pavada.
> 
> ...



pero y el forrite? se trinco y no puedo regularlo mas ahora... igual pruevo?



pregunto, la bobina L201 tambien es una trf 1066.. para que esta esta? puedo intercambiarla con la otra para probar si deja de hacer el problema?


----------



## J2C (Mar 22, 2012)

Jonhatan

Si se te rompio el capacitor, te tiene que quedar acceso desde abajo al ferrite o lo debes fabricar con MUCHISIMO CUIDADO tu el acceso, los nucleos de ferrite tienen ranuras de los dos extremos, deberás sacarlo con muchisimo cuidado para recuperarlo.

No tengo el esquematico, no te sabria decir pero si sacas otra bobina del mismo TV el televisor seguira sin andar.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 22, 2012)

cambie por otra bobina que me dio un tecnico conocido, y no funciona.. sigue con el mismo problema..



pregunto, las videocasetteras tienen la propiedad de que se le puede conectar una antena y sacan una salida de audio video para conecar al tv no? esoy pensando en recomendarle a mi cliente que haga eso porque ya no se que mas hacer con este tv...me volvio loco ya.. probe de "toquetear las dos bobinas de trf1066 y no consigo nada.. inclusive peor queda la imagen..


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 22, 2012)

segui jorobando y ahora recupere la imagen,aplico la señal con un conversor (de un dvd)..je este conversor funciona en el canal 3.. peero a mi me agarra la señal en el canal 37.!je y no hay caso de hacerlo funcionar otra vez en el canal 3..  el tema es que anda en el 37, ocea, anda porque agarra la señal se ve la imagen, pero al segundo desaparece. es decir, hace lo mismo que de un principio.. al parecer el problema de vaiven no es en las bobinas..
los escucho.!je se me quemo el cerebro..je  un abraso grande y muchas gracias desde ya.!


----------



## elgriego (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola jonhatan ,como estas,hace lo siguiente segui el camino de la pata 44 del jungla,esta va al tr q208 y de ahy sale por emisor ,convertido en afc y va  la pata 9 del micro.verifica el estado de salud de q 208 y de todo lo que esta en el camino,si todo esta bien ,sintoniza un canal ,y medi la tension en la base ,de q 208,cuando la sintonia es correcta tiene que aparecer un voltage fijo ,en el emisor tambien tiene que aparecer un voltage proporcional,que se envia al micro para el control de frecuencia,no recuerdo en este momento ,pero creo que eran 6 o 7v con ese nivel de tension en la pata 9 del micro el mismo realiza el ajuste del afc automaticamente ,cada ves que se cambia de canal ,si moves el nuecleo de la bobina de aft ,ese voltage en la base de q 208 tiene que aumentar o disminuir de acuerdo a cuanto estemos alejados del punto de trabajo de la bobina ,pero si hay sintonia ,no estamos tan lejos.vas a encontrar un punto de ajuste en el que esta tension va a  llegar a un maximo, en el momento del  mejor punto sintonia,esta condicion se tiene que repetir en la parta 9 del micro ,a tener paciencia ,porque el ajuste de la bobina de aft en el caso de que este corrida de su punto de trabajo, requiere bastante paciencia,pero nuevamente antes de tocar el nucleo fijate que voltage hay en los puntos que te señale,espero haber sido claro con la explicacion,cualquier cosa avisanos ,que aqui estamos para darte una mano.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2012)

Cuando la imagen se distorsiona, el sonido también falla?


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 23, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Cuando la imagen se distorsiona, el sonido también falla?



no el sonido ni siquiera funciona, supongo que este tv mientras que no hay buena señal no da sonido o lo bloquea, como algunos tvs que vi que hacen eso..


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 23, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola jonhatan ,como estas,hace lo siguiente segui el camino de la pata 44 del jungla,esta va al tr q208 y de ahy sale por emisor ,convertido en afc y va  la pata 9 del micro.verifica el estado de salud de q 208 y de todo lo que esta en el camino,si todo esta bien ,sintoniza un canal ,y medi la tension en la base ,de q 208,cuando la sintonia es correcta tiene que aparecer un voltage fijo ,en el emisor tambien tiene que aparecer un voltage proporcional,que se envia al micro para el control de frecuencia,no recuerdo en este momento ,pero creo que eran 6 o 7v con ese nivel de tension en la pata 9 del micro el mismo realiza el ajuste del afc automaticamente ,cada ves que se cambia de canal ,si moves el nuecleo de la bobina de aft ,ese voltage en la base de q 208 tiene que aumentar o disminuir de acuerdo a cuanto estemos alejados del punto de trabajo de la bobina ,pero si hay sintonia ,no estamos tan lejos.vas a encontrar un punto de ajuste en el que esta tension va a  llegar a un maximo, en el momento del  mejor punto sintonia,esta condicion se tiene que repetir en la parta 9 del micro ,a tener paciencia ,porque el ajuste de la bobina de aft en el caso de que este corrida de su punto de trabajo, requiere bastante paciencia,pero nuevamente antes de tocar el nucleo fijate que voltage hay en los puntos que te señale,espero haber sido claro con la explicacion,cualquier cosa avisanos ,que aqui estamos para darte una mano.



mueva a donde mueva la bobina la base de q208 tiene 9v y en el emisor tambien tiene 9v.. en la pata del jungla que voltaje tiene que haber?porque medi entre 44 y masa y me da 0,4v..  cambie el transistor diodos y capacitores electroliticos asociados pero nada cambia...



otra pregunta, colector de q208 no tendria que estar conectado a masa con un capacitor o algo?  porque aca esta en el aire el colector..



perdon perdon el el pin 44 ese voltaje varía segun la posición del ferrite en la bobina, segun en donde le ajusto me da entre 1,5 y 3,2   o   4,6 a 5... pero sigue oscilando todo.. es decir, no logro que se mantenga un voltaje constante en la pata 44..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bien, y moviendo el núcleo, qué tensiones tenés en el punto indicado con ?


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 23, 2012)

de nuevo logre que sintonice en el canal  3 con mi conversor.! y ahora veo midiendo y midiendo que en el la pata AGC del sircuito de sintonía el voltaje de 5v cae a 3,6v cada vez que la señal se pierde.. es decir en el segundo que se ve bien la imagen sube a 5v y en el segundo que se ve mal baja hasta 3,6v y cuando vuelve la imagen sube nuevamente a 5v, y asi sucesivamente..





Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Bien, y moviendo el núcleo, qué tensiones tenés en el punto indicado con ?



0v me da.. gire a donde gire me da 0v..



y si lo mido entre la base de q208 y el diodo me da 9v gire a donde gire el nucleo..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2012)

La base del Q208 9 volts?
Me parece que estás midiendo mal.
No obstante, viendo el esquema, hay un SL-2 el cual supongo que es un interruptor. Parecería que se puede anular el AFT (sintonía automática de frecuencia) y por ende, el AFC (control de frecuencia automático), y de hecho, si la medición en el punto que te indiqué está bien hecha, está anulado.
Esto me lleva a pensar que lo que no está funcionando es el circuito de "enclavamiento" (si mal no recuerdo se llamaba así) que es el que le indica al micro o jungla que sintonizó algo. Luego voy a mirar mejor el esquema para ver como hace este "enclavamiento".


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 23, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La base del Q208 9 volts?
> Me parece que estás midiendo mal.
> No obstante, viendo el esquema, hay un SL-2 el cual supongo que es un interruptor. Parecería que se puede anular el AFT (sintonía automática de frecuencia) y por ende, el AFC (control de frecuencia automático), y de hecho, si la medición en el punto que te indiqué está bien hecha, está anulado.
> Esto me lleva a pensar que lo que no está funcionando es el circuito de "enclavamiento" (si mal no recuerdo se llamaba así) que es el que le indica al micro o jungla que sintonizó algo. Luego voy a mirar mejor el esquema para ver como hace este "enclavamiento".



 yo mido entre masa y base y me da 9v..  o como debo medir?
un sl-2?? no hay ningun interruptor aca..je



en todos los canales me hace la misma interferencia.. lo lleve a mi casa y lo conecte al cable y para todos los canales hace la misma ocsilacion..

otra cuestion, cuando desconecto el cable y dejo a la entrada de antena sin nigun cable no hace lluvia en la pantalla, solo queda en negro...



me sigue preocupando el integrado de salida vertical.. porque calienta demaciado, no da ni para tocarlo...


----------



## elgriego (Mar 23, 2012)

Jonhatan dijo:


> otra pregunta, colector de q208 no tendria que estar conectado a masa con un capacitor o algo?  porque aca esta en el aire el colector..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2012)

A ver. En la pata 44 tenés de 1.2 a 5 volts según comentaste. Esa tensión a través de R204 va a la base del transistor. Si como decís en la base hay 9 volts, el transistor está mal. Que tensión hay en el emisor del Q208?


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 23, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> A ver. En la pata 44 tenés de 1.2 a 5 volts según comentaste. Esa tensión a través de R204 va a la base del transistor. Si como decís en la base hay 9 volts, el transistor está mal. Que tensión hay en el emisor del Q208?



te explico, aca en esta placa la tension va a travez de r203 a la base del transistor.. y r204 queda en una isla..en el emisor tambien hay 9v medidos de base a el emisor, y entre emisor y masa tiene 0v..  y q208 lo cambie por uno nuevo y sigue igual...



encontre la posible falla.. vieron que dije que el colector de q208 esaba al aire.. bueno cuando toco con mi dedo el colector la imagen se estabiliza y sintoniza perfectamente.! pero cuando cambio de canal vuelve a desestabilizar hasta que lo toco con el dedo y d ahi vuelve a estabilizarse... por que puede ser esto??


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2012)

Si estos son los valores que estas midiendo, lo hayas cambiado o no, ese transistor no funciona.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 23, 2012)

Buenas ,no entiendo ,si entre base, emisor de q 208 hay 9v ,ese transistor esta que pela ,Jamas en condicones normales puede haber 9 v en ese punto,ese transistor es el origunal es un c 945? mirandolo con la panza para arriba es b,c,e ? En la base con respecto a masa ,chassis ,cuantos volt hay ,porque si en la base tenemos 9v en teoria en emisor ,tenemos que tener 9v -0,6 de la juntura osea  ,8,4v por ejemplo,que voltage hay en colector? ,contanos esto y vemos como seguimos.

Saludos.


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 23, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenas ,no entiendo ,si entre base, emisor de q 208 hay 9v ,ese transistor esta que pela ,Jamas en condicones normales puede haber 9 v en ese punto,ese transistor es el origunal es un c 945? mirandolo con la panza para arriba es b,c,e ? En la base con respecto a masa ,chassis ,cuantos volt hay ,porque si en la base tenemos 9v en teoria en emisor ,tenemos que tener 9v -0,6 de la juntura osea  ,8,4v por ejemplo,que voltage hay en colector? ,contanos esto y vemos como seguimos.
> 
> Saludos.



mmm.. medi mal.. entre chasis y Emisor:7,2    chasis y colector:9v    chasis y base:7,7v


----------



## elgriego (Mar 23, 2012)

Ahora me esta gustando ,y al la pata del micro cuanto llega?

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2012)

Es muy complicado ayudarte si no te ponés las pilas al medir. Uno a la distancia intenta ayudarte y *solo* tiene como referencia el circuito y tus mediciones. Si hay un error en ellas el diagnóstico es imposible.
Bien, entonces vuelvo a la pregunta de este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/632800/


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 23, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Ahora me esta gustando ,y al la pata del micro cuanto llega?
> 
> Saludos.



a la pata 9 del micro me llega 2,7v y 3v cuando mejora la imagen..



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Es muy complicado ayudarte si no te ponés las pilas al medir. Uno a la distancia intenta ayudarte y *solo* tiene como referencia el circuito y tus mediciones. Si hay un error en ellas el diagnóstico es imposible.
> Bien, entonces vuelvo a la pregunta de este post:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/632800/



mal barrido vertical fue al principio, luego de eso cambié el yugo y el barrido vertical anda bien.! el problema es ahora la *sintonia.*.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2012)

Y si hacés click en el enlace que puse?


----------



## Jonhatan (Mar 23, 2012)

pero con los voltajes en ese punto no sintoniza absolutamente nada,, cuando regulo el trimer vr 101  ahi baja el voltaje de base y ahi sintoniza y se pierde.. y ahi los voltajes son base 5.2v  emisor 4,6v...





Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Es muy complicado ayudarte si no te ponés las pilas al medir. Uno a la distancia intenta ayudarte y *solo* tiene como referencia el circuito y tus mediciones. Si hay un error en ellas el diagnóstico es imposible.
> Bien, entonces vuelvo a la pregunta de este post:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/632800/



y si muevo el nucleo sube y baja el voltaje.. ojo el nucleo  de l201.. porque el l202 practicamente no cambia mucho el voltaje..  y los voltajes sobre ese diodo van de 2,1v a 4,7v segun si la posicion del nucleo..



YA TOME UNA DECISION Y VOY A ENTREGAR EL TV ASI.. NO SE QUE HACER MAS Y SIN UN OSCILOSCOPIO NO ESTOY SEGURO DE LO QUE HAGO.. ADEMAS ESTOY SACANDO SU VALIOSO TIEMPO, Y NO QUIERO MOLESTARLOS MAS.  MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS.! EL CAMBIO DEL YUGO FUE UN EXITO GRACIAS A USTEDES.! POR SER EL PRIMER TV QUE REPARO YA ME SIENTO BASTANTE BIEN POR EL SOLO HECHO DE HABER CAMBIADO EL YUGO Y QUE FUNCIONE.!
MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS Y DISCULPEN LA PERDIDA DE SU TIEMPO QUE SIGNIFICO AYUDARME A MI.! GRACIAS.!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2012)

No es ninguna pérdida de tiempo.
Si tenés ganas, lee este hilo:
http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6660
Ahí describen un problema similar al tuyo. Ahora quizás solo falte ajuste.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola jonhatan,como dice el colega Black Tiger1954,no es ninguna perdida de tiempo,Es mas ,si uno ,no transmite lo pòquito que sabe ,a las nuevas generaciones ,de que sirve saberlo,que sentido tiene ser un buen tecnico, o ingeniero,si no es capas de compartir,lo apreendido a lo largo de los años de estudio y trabajo,si al tv lo queres entregar en esas condiciones ,bueno es tu decision,a mi tambien hay equipòs ,que me sacan de quicio ,y a veces terminan estrellados contra una pared jaja  ,Bueno despues tengo doble trabajo ,por suerte con los años me he apaciguado ,es cierto que la reparacion tiene que tener un costo beneficio,de nada sirve estar una semana con un mismo equipo ,porque nadie te lo va a pagar,pero tambien es cierto, que a veces peludeando, jeje   se apreenden un monton de cosas nuevas ,siempre que se aplique una metodologia de reparacion,No hay que cambiar elementos  por el solo echo de cambiarlos.

Bueno ,al igual que el colega black ,pienso que estas en la puerta de la solucion ,creo que solo te falta ajustar la bobina de aft ,para encontrar ,el justo punto de trabajo.

Te mando Un abrazo y cualquier,otra mano que necesiites ,no dudes en preguntarnos.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------

